# happy birthday



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

Happy birthday lady j, don't forget the fire brigade lol


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Jac

You kept very quiet about your birthday!!! Good job we had Mick to give the game away. What age group will you be in now for the Goody Bag at Binton, Infant, kids or teens?? 

 HAPPY BIRTHDAY  

Don't get too tipsy on that coke will you!!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Happy birthday M'Lady J. And I will take this opportunity of thanking your for all the stuff you do for us on here. Have a good one but don't drink and get on the broom.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*On the broom?*

Hi

What is getting on the broom?

Rapide561


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*Happy Birthday*

Happy Birthday Lady J

Have a good one  

Chris & Duncan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Pepe, Clianthus, Pusser & Damondunc for your greetings much appreciated  


Jacquie


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Happy birthday again Jac: :lol: hope you have/had a great time and John is spoiling you rotten...oh, he does that anyway  

MHS...Rob


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

Happy birthday Lady J. Enjoy yourself!


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

HI

Happy Birthday Jacquie, hope the sun shines on you today.

Best Wishes

Phil & Jan


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: On the broom?*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> What is getting on the broom?
> 
> Rapide561


M'Lady J informed us that not only does she have a motorhome but a motorbroom presumably. I suppose she has a broom rack on the back of her van


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Happy birthday Jacquie.

All the best,

Jock & Rita


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

J & J get infinite mpg and enhanced storage, as all they have under the bonnet is a broom secured with massive engine mountings. A Nimbus 2006, the lucky devils, I mean witch.

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> J & J get infinite mpg and enhanced storage, as all they have under the bonnet is a broom secured with massive engine mountings. A Nimbus 2006, the lucky devils, I mean witch.
> 
> Dave


Presumably by adjusting the lift they can also adjust their weight. Happy Birthday Jacquie.

Frank


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

O gosh thanks guys & gals for all your greetings and whity comments don't we have some jolly good comedians on here :lol: 

Hi Phil & Jan hows Spain do you know where your going yet with CC and the rain pd down here for me birthday  

Dab's me broomstick is super charged now so you better watch out at Binton :lol: 



Jacquie


----------

